# Dried nori leaves



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

Is this safe for a cat to eat as a treat? My cat loves it and I let him have quite a bit today when he and I were snacking on it. It's one of those weird things that he likes (I don't blame - I love it too).


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

You mean like what you wrap sushi in?

I'm not sure there's any risk...just not sure it's the best treat.

Maybe someone else could help with this one.


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep, the one you wrap sushi with.

It's unseasoned. It says (per 2.5 g) fiber 1 gram, protein 1 gram, zero sodium, zero fat, and zero sugar. So nutritionally it's essentially 100% protein. I'm not concerned about the dietary contribution (it's only a snack). I just want to be sure there is nothing toxic in the leaves.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What an odd thing for a cat to like! I love nori too, but I don't think Velvet would have anything to do with it. 
I guess I wouldn't give him a lot of it, but a bit now and then shouldn't hurt him.


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

Interesting - I just searched online and after pages of links to sites about cats named Nori, I finally found a page where they mention giving dried nori as a cat treat. So I'm guessing it's safe.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Lori said:


> What an odd thing for a cat to like!


I've given pieces of it from sushi to my cats and they liked it. Not fish sushi--I'm sure they would like that!--but from the egg kind (tamago). I don't eat the nori that comes on tamago because to me it adds a fishy taste, so I figured that maybe it tasted fishy to my cats too, and that's why they liked it.

I recently found some cat toys shaped like tamago sushi, so I bought them a couple. They like the real thing better!


----------

